# Anyone need a Avatar/Banner/Sig?



## Graphicmaker (Jul 14, 2011)

Text:
Text color:
Background Color (Pick 2):
3D Text?:
Font Style:
Anything else?:


If you want a really good one PM me.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 14, 2011)

You could make one for tegutalk so we can help spread the word lol. I'd rock a TT banner


----------



## Strange_Evil (Jul 14, 2011)

Good idea! I actually made a tegutalk user bar and still have the code to it, its just the user bar does not match the new sites theme.


----------

